# Anyone taped internal OSB joints?



## Pord (26 Feb 2018)

Can anyone suggest a suitable tape to seal up OSB joints lining the inside of a workshop please? Ideally something suitable for painting.


----------



## Roughcut (27 Feb 2018)

I can't think of a suitable tape.
But would some sort of cover moulding (half round or D-shape) be suitable which could be overpainted?
https://www.wickes.co.uk/Products/Decor ... perPage=15


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Feb 2018)

Why not just caulk them?


----------



## Woody2Shoes (27 Feb 2018)

It's hard to think of any kind of tape as a long-term solution.

I'd join the voters for caulk of some description - acrylic-based ones are usually overpaintable.

Cheers, W2S


----------



## MikeG. (27 Feb 2018)

There's no such thing. If there were, flat strips at every join in contrast to the rough faced OSB would look a damn site worse than some minor gaps between boards.


----------



## Pord (27 Feb 2018)

Thanks for the replies. 

The aim is to seal the interior of the building (see my workshop build forum post elsewhere). I'd like to avoid using strips of mouldings, purely for the look. Caulking is a reasonable option but I still prefer the idea of a tape, which would cover a wider area in one application. I've found a tape called Pavafix that seems to fit the bill but is pricey. The search continues for now...


----------



## ColeyS1 (27 Feb 2018)

Paintable silicone if you're not happy with caulk. Or buy a bearing guided biscuit joint cutter and glue a tongue in between each board. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## NickN (27 Feb 2018)

Acrylic Filler was what I used, about ten tubes, but it worked nicely, followed by Zinsser Coverstain as a base coat on the OSB.


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (27 Feb 2018)

why not use a vapour barrier behind the osb as a seal?


----------



## MikeG. (27 Feb 2018)

Bradshaw Joinery":1ty66g9b said:


> why not use a vapour barrier behind the osb as a seal?



Because that would be completely unnecessary. The OSB acts as a vapour barrier. All the glue used in its manufacture make it very resistant to the passage of water vapour.

-

I'm still at a loss as to what problem is going to be solved by taping joints. Is this aesthetics, or some sort of perceived issue with the wall's acoustic, thermal, vapour or insulating performance perhaps?


----------



## NickN (27 Feb 2018)

I dug up a couple of my old photos from a long-dead and never-finished workshop thread I started.. oops.  

Acrylic filler in place:








Starting the painting, shows the filled result and looks pretty tidy in the end:







No doubt that tape might be quicker to apply but I think visually it would have a high chance of looking worse, and physically for sealing, the filler does the same job as the tape would. I did use a vapour barrier behind my OSB too, something seems to have worked as my dehumidifer is switched on 24/7 but only needs emptying about five times a year!


----------



## Pord (27 Feb 2018)

Thanks NickN, that looks like a good option.

Yes, the OSB is the vapour barrier. I'm following the forum advice of Ian ('Hornbeam') to seal the OSB as best as possible to further minimise the passage of vapour into the roof cavity (profile metal sheet roof).


----------



## Pord (1 Mar 2018)

By the way MikeG, just wanted to say thanks for your extensive build posts here and elsewhere. Hugely informative and inspiring.


----------



## Billy Flitch (8 Mar 2018)

I´v used Siga tape on OSB joints and around windows and doors to make a sealed joint on passive houses. But its not a finished surface, after testing, the walls are plated up with plasterboard and that is your finished surface. 

I have been told that 3m all weather flashing tape will do the same job but, I´v never used it, so I can´t say wether it does or not. HTH


----------



## Pord (9 Mar 2018)

Thanks Billy. That 3m tape looks the business but doesn't appear to be available in the UK. I went to order some from Amazon but it was going take several weeks to arrive. Not sure why this type of product isn't more prevalent here?


----------



## djwalsh (11 Mar 2018)

This can be used for the osb junction, not sure if it's over paintable though url=https://www.dortechdirect.co.uk/illbruck-me317-internal-membrane-tape.html


----------



## Pord (12 Mar 2018)

Thanks, that looks ideal. I'll find out if it can be painted.


----------



## Pord (13 Mar 2018)

Yes, I'm told that because it's a paper-based product it can be painted.


----------



## gmgmgm (14 Mar 2018)

I'm no expert, but how about that thin aluminium-looking foil tape used for ventilation/air gaps? I expect a primer would adhere to it.

https://www.toolstation.com/search?sear ... 53%2053122 45 metres for £6.

I'm also lining my workstop internally with OSB and will probably use some form of caulk.


----------



## Pord (14 Mar 2018)

The Illbruck membrane tape looks quicker, easier and more effective than caulk. Plus at £16 for 40m it must compare pretty well on cost too.


----------

